# Help DSO-142L Power Supply Problems



## theunknowntek (Feb 1, 2011)

I am looking for information on a DVE DSO-142L Power Supply

Mine is not working properly  , fuzzy lines on my HP KVM 

Looks like a sync problem on the monitor



Next to no information on this product found on the Internet

Just sites that want money to fix it (for a unreasonable amount)


----------



## theunknowntek (Feb 1, 2011)

This doc might help, I made it from scratch


----------



## leblancch (May 1, 2008)

God bless helpful people  Just what I was looking for too.


----------

